# wife wants waffles and eggs tomorrow.



## timtimmay (May 17, 2015)

My wife likes her breakfast food for diner. She said she'd like eggs and waffles for dinner tomorrow. 

Seems light on the protein, might as well turn that into a fatty!












20150517_190722.jpg



__ timtimmay
__ May 17, 2015


















20150517_191612.jpg



__ timtimmay
__ May 17, 2015


----------



## bmaddox (May 18, 2015)

How did it turn out? Did the waffles hold up?


----------



## timtimmay (May 18, 2015)

It's for tonight's dinner. I'm headed home about 230 to turn the smoker on.


----------



## thegreatmc (May 18, 2015)

I'm a fan of breakfast food for dinner. Waffles make the cut quite regularly as they are so fast/easy/cheap. Now that I've learned the joy of the fatty I'm going to add them in every time I can. Let us know how that goes making it all together as one.


----------



## timtimmay (May 18, 2015)

The grill is warming up as we speak.


----------



## rmmurray (May 18, 2015)

Keep it up. So eggs and waffles?


----------



## timtimmay (May 18, 2015)

We're smokin' this was an hour ago, should be done in about two more hours.  Also did a pepper and cream cheese fatty, meatloaf, and abt's













20150518_150817.jpg



__ timtimmay
__ May 18, 2015


----------



## timtimmay (May 18, 2015)

Well the meatloaf will not be done in time for dinner, but that's just more lunches for me.  The fatties are resting













20150518_183053.jpg



__ timtimmay
__ May 18, 2015


----------



## gary s (May 18, 2015)

Nice looking Meal   it all looks great

Gary


----------



## timtimmay (May 18, 2015)

Waffles were soggy but the flavor was there.  Everyone happy.













20150518_183758.jpg



__ timtimmay
__ May 18, 2015


----------



## timtimmay (May 18, 2015)

Waffles were soggy but the flavor was there.  Everyone happy.













20150518_183758.jpg



__ timtimmay
__ May 18, 2015


----------



## timtimmay (May 18, 2015)

20150518_190410.jpg



__ timtimmay
__ May 18, 2015





That was weird not sure how I double posted.  Meatloaf pulled and sampled, quite good, smoke penetrated deep.


----------



## b-one (May 18, 2015)

Nice looking fatties! Couldn't imagine a way to keep something crisp inside there but worth a try! I did see someone stuff some hard boiled eggs in one it worked great!


----------



## rmmurray (May 19, 2015)

Nice job on the fatty. I'm going to have to smoke a meatloaf one day. I'm kinda set on Cedar plank grilling mine.


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2015)

Ya know I always hear about women craving waffles and eggs for supper..... It was sorta like pickles and ice cream at bed time.


----------



## rmmurray (May 19, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Ya know I always hear about women craving waffles and eggs for supper..... It was sorta like pickles and ice cream at bed time.


Foam, have you not ever been in the mood for breakfast foods for dinner? I know I sure have.


----------



## timtimmay (May 20, 2015)

I love grilled meatloaf.  Thus I've was the first time I tried ditching the pan.  I smoked in the pan until 120 then removed the pan and had the loaf directly on the gate. It was much better as the grease drained off and a light bark developed around the entire loaf.


----------



## crazymoon (May 21, 2015)

TT, Good looking grub,nice smoke !


----------

